# Live in Atlanta, fish in Fla



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Posting this to finish my account set-up. Fish out of a Spear Glades X and a Heritage SOT kayak, mostly in St. Marks/Panacea and Titusville.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

J-Dad said:


> Posting this to finish my account set-up. Fish out of a Spear Glades X and a Heritage SOT kayak, mostly in St. Marks/Panacea and Titusville.


Nice to see someone from my area. I live east of Atlanta and know Harry. Glades x is one cool boat. How is your set up?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Nice to see someone from my area. I live east of Atlanta and know Harry. Glades x is one cool boat. How is your set up?


Pretty basic. 25 hp Yamaha tiller, open bulk heads w a coffin box, platform and grab bar from Carbon Marine. I've been real happy with it.


----------

